# Hard to handle!!!



## hoosier dhr (Jul 24, 2003)

Duck and goose seasons are over here now  and there 
are more ducks and geese here than ever. There are always 
a ton of geese at seasons end (The St James Bay Population winters here)
but the majority of the ducks go south. Since we are 20-30 degrees 
above normal and nothing is frozen the birds are all fat and happy!

Its really hard seeing all the birds and not being able to hunt. :bart:

Theres always next year.


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

Same around here. We need some colder winters!!


----------



## Phil The Thrill (Oct 21, 2005)

We need cold and snow... well not so much the cold but definatly snow. it tough to handle seeing the spot that i hunted the last day of the season loaded with honks and ducks and not being able to hunt them. i cant wait untill spring snows!


----------



## mallardrocker (Nov 29, 2006)

in sudbury there is still mallards in creeks. They have not frozen at all. Yesterday though we got like 4 cm of snow. So i dont know if that kicked them out or they are still here.

This is scare :******: :******:


----------



## Mac (Jul 9, 2006)

Still lots of mallards here in WI also. geese too. today was the coldest day in a month and it was 30. the wind made it colder. we have open water all over.


----------



## coyotekiller3006 (Jan 3, 2006)

haha our season goes until the end of the month!!!!!!


----------



## Storm (Dec 8, 2004)

All kinds of ducks and geese here in Eastern Nebraska. I saw thousands of ducks and geese along the platte river today. It is suspose to get cold this weekend, but with little snow, these ducks and geese aren't going anywhere anytime soon. With the mild winters we keep having the guys down south have to be having a poor season. Nebraska will become the new wintering ground for Mallards and Canada geese.

Duck season is over, but goose season goes until the 22nd. of the month. Not long and we will be shooting snow geese heading north.


----------



## Danimal (Sep 9, 2005)

Well ship some of the birds down to us!!!!


----------



## Jungda99 (Nov 17, 2006)

This is great. Well for us anyway. The longer the birds stick around here the more likely they will survive the winter becuase they arn't getting hunted.

Sorry guys down south


----------



## Storm (Dec 8, 2004)

Jungda99 said:


> This is great. Well for us anyway. The longer the birds stick around here the more likely they will survive the winter becuase they arn't getting hunted.
> 
> Sorry guys down south


I would have to agree. With waterfowl wintering farther north more are surviving to reproduce. I can remember a phone conversation with Lloyd Jones who was a waterfowl biologist for the state of North Dakota and then worked for Delta Waterfowl. He told me that more ducks are killed in one day of hunting in the Mississippi flyway than all year in Mexico. Duck season in southern states such as Arkansas, Lousiana, Alabama etc take a large toll on the duck population.


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

While that may be true i'm not sure i like the idea of "let's hope the ducks dont make it to Louisiana this year, wouldnt want someone else just like me to get a crack at them."


----------



## cjprejean (Jan 10, 2007)

Here in Louisiana, the goose season is still going strong. Conservation period starts Feb 2 and goes until March 22. No plugs, no limits. The only problem is the geese are shaking off the BB shot. Plan to solve that with a little hevishot!


----------



## Storm (Dec 8, 2004)

diver_sniper said:


> While that may be true i'm not sure i like the idea of "let's hope the ducks dont make it to Louisiana this year, wouldnt want someone else just like me to get a crack at them."


Yes, I agree the boys down south probably like to shoot ducks as much as I do.


----------



## Texas slayer (Dec 2, 2005)

i bet yall dont have any ducks now.


----------



## hoosier dhr (Jul 24, 2003)

Ill take that bet!!! :beer: 
All water is still open and no snow* yet*
We have a few spots that stay open all year no matter what 
the temp so we always have a cupple hundred ducks and a ton of 
geese.


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

Got pretty cold down south of here the past couple days, probably pushing some birds towards ya'll


----------



## hoosier dhr (Jul 24, 2003)

The next county over to the west got 6-11 inches of snow but none here. The high today was 27 and droping the rest of the week.

But the waters are still open :beer:


----------

